
Show HN: Super Space Traveler (Prototype), a platform hell game for mobile - marciojmo
https://rink.hockeyapp.net/apps/44ae8090d77346d785f79f1adb6c0c2e
======
marciojmo
Hi guys! I need a little help from you! Do you think "platform hell" games has
audience on mobile? (ex: Kaizo Mario, I Wanna Be The Guy).

I created a prototype to validate this idea, just 3 levels, would you like to
test it and give me feedback? (only available for android for now =/)

Here is the download page:
[https://rink.hockeyapp.net/apps/44ae8090d77346d785f79f1adb6c...](https://rink.hockeyapp.net/apps/44ae8090d77346d785f79f1adb6c0c2e)

You can join as a tester and receive updates here:
[https://rink.hockeyapp.net/recruit/9993e469daba41209760e6602...](https://rink.hockeyapp.net/recruit/9993e469daba41209760e66024378b4e)

I've also created a promotional video for the prototype (I hope don't be
charged by the use of music "Dream On" LOL):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVwW-
GwarPk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVwW-GwarPk)

Thank you all! =)

